# motorsport photos



## bonycnt9 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hello,

I'm an amateur photographer and i'm new at this forum. I think that I can know a lot with yours comentaries .

I'm from Barcelona, so my english isn't very good.

Here I put some photos like a presentatnion of me.




Sebastian Vettel - Red Bull Racing por Xavi Bonilla, en Flickr




Ferrari 312T - Giancarlo Casoli por Xavi Bonilla, en Flickr




Fernando Alonso - Ferrari por Xavi Bonilla, en Flickr




IMG_0311 por Xavi Bonilla, en Flickr




Valentino Rossi #46 - Ducati Team por Xavi Bonilla, en Flickr




IMG_8893 por Xavi Bonilla, en Flickr




IMG_8126 por Xavi Bonilla, en Flickr




Heikki Kovalainen - Caterham F1 por Xavi Bonilla, en Flickr




Sebastian Vettel - Red Bull Racing por Xavi Bonilla, en Flickr




Kimi Räikkönen - Lotus F1 Team por Xavi Bonilla, en Flickr




IMG_9602 por Xavi Bonilla, en Flickr

best regards


----------



## Quasimodo (Nov 11, 2012)

Not much amateur over these shots  Brilliant, and welcome!


----------



## rpt (Nov 11, 2012)

Lovely shots! How did you shoot the one with Heikki K? Looks like you were almost on the Tarmac.


----------



## Swphoto (Nov 11, 2012)

These are great shots - nice job! I'm hoping to come away with some good ones after next weekend in Austin.


----------



## candyman (Nov 11, 2012)

Great shots! Thanks for sharing


----------



## GuyF (Nov 11, 2012)

Shots of Lorenzo and Stoner are excellent ( so are the others!).

Just watched the last MotoGP race at Valencia were you there?

Post more pictures please!


----------



## bonycnt9 (Nov 19, 2012)

rpt said:


> Lovely shots! How did you shoot the one with Heikki K? Looks like you were almost on the Tarmac.



Thanks, yes I was infront of heikki in the pitlane for the F1 Test days at Circuit de Catalunya



Swphoto said:


> These are great shots - nice job! I'm hoping to come away with some good ones after next weekend in Austin.



Thanks, it would be nice went to Austin, but I'm only go to photography Formula one at Circuit de Catalunya



GuyF said:


> Shots of Lorenzo and Stoner are excellent ( so are the others!).
> 
> Just watched the last MotoGP race at Valencia were you there?
> 
> Post more pictures please!



thanks, it's de same as formula one, for the moment I only I able to go at Circuit de Catalunya


As the photos liked at the forum I'm gonna put a little more one


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 23, 2012)

awesome shots

what are you shooting with mostly?


----------



## rpt (Nov 23, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> awesome shots
> 
> what are you shooting with mostly?


+1

Hockey and Argentina! Yes! (right?)


----------



## bonycnt9 (Nov 23, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> awesome shots
> 
> what are you shooting with mostly?



sorry for my engish limitation, I don't understand perfectly the question

If you refer about the camera and lenses that I use, te answer is Canon 500D + 100-400 and in some photos also use sigma 10-20.

If you refer about what I shoot more often, I shoot mainly motorsport races that took part in Circuit de Catalunya, and any other sport, I like a lot change the sport to photograph, like hockey.
The photos that I upload of hockey were the first that I did about this sport and I liked, so I would repeat next weekend.


----------



## bonycnt9 (Nov 23, 2012)

rpt said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > awesome shots
> ...



thanks you both,

sorry for my engish limitation, I don't understand perfectly the question

If you refer about the camera and lenses that I use, te answer is Canon 500D + 100-400 and in some photos also use sigma 10-20.

If you refer about what I shoot more often, I shoot mainly motorsport races that took part in Circuit de Catalunya, and any other sport, I like a lot change the sport to photograph, like hockey.
The photos that I upload of hockey were the first that I did about this sport and I liked, so I would repeat next weekend.

And the team it wasn't Argentina, the match was between Club Egara and Atlétic Terrassa both from Terrassa city, and also are two of the best teams that take part in Spanish hockey leage.


----------



## rpt (Nov 23, 2012)

bonycnt9 said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...


Sorry, I thought blue stripes were Argentina... My mistake...
Spanish hockey is great too...
Hockey is great!


----------



## bonycnt9 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hello, 

I update de post with new photos about F1, WSR 3.5 and DTM , if you want to see more photos you can follow me at my facebook page "Xavi Bonilla Photography" or in my twitter acount @bonycnt9 








Marco Wittmann - BMW M3 por Xavi Bonilla, en Flickr




Andy Priaulx - BMW M3 por Xavi Bonilla, en Flickr




Pascal Wehrlein - Mercedes AMG por Xavi Bonilla, en Flickr




Mike Rockenfeller - Audi RS 5 por Xavi Bonilla, en Flickr




Pietro Fantin - Arden Caterham por Xavi Bonilla, en Flickr




Antonio Felix da Costa - Arden Caterham por Xavi Bonilla, en Flickr




Stoffel Vandoorne - Fortec Motorsport por Xavi Bonilla, en Flickr




Daniil Move - SMP Racing by Comtec por Xavi Bonilla, en Flickr




Fernando Alonso - Scuderia Ferrari por Xavi Bonilla, en Flickr




Fernando Alonso - Scuderia Ferrari por Xavi Bonilla, en Flickr




Felipe Massa - Scuderia Ferrari por Xavi Bonilla, en Flickr




Romain Grosjean - Lotus F1 Team por Xavi Bonilla, en Flickr




Kimi Raikkonen por Xavi Bonilla, en Flickr




Esteban Gutierrez - Sauber por Xavi Bonilla, en Flickr




Sebastian Vettel - Infiniti RedBull Racing por Xavi Bonilla, en Flickr




Charles Pic - Caterham F1 Team por Xavi Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## Jim Saunders (Apr 1, 2013)

Great shots!

Jim


----------



## Stig (Apr 2, 2013)

wow, nice


----------



## GuyF (Apr 5, 2013)

More fantastic shots, Xavi. I'm jealous!


----------



## rHellfire (May 25, 2013)

ADAC 24h Nürburgring
EOS 1Dx with 400mm f/2.8 + 2 x Extender II


----------



## Jim Saunders (May 28, 2013)

rHellfire said:


> ADAC 24h Nürburgring
> EOS 1Dx with 400mm f/2.8 + 2 x Extender II


I can only imagine the sound! Great shot!

Jim


----------



## ions (Jul 10, 2013)

Clear Water Design Porche 911, Shannonville Ontario by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Kimi Räikkönen, 2013 Canadian Grand Prix by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 20, 2013)

Mini taken at local club track with 400D and Sigma Bigma (at f/10)
Speedway motorcycles taken at Ashfield with Canon 7D and 200mm f2.8L II (at f/4)


----------



## GuyF (Jul 20, 2013)

Nice speedway shot, Paul. Hope you didn't get covered in shale - if you stand in the wrong spot, it'll take the skin off your face!


----------



## TexPhoto (Jul 20, 2013)

Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




IMG_8175 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 20, 2013)

GuyF said:


> Nice speedway shot, Paul. Hope you didn't get covered in shale - if you stand in the wrong spot, it'll take the skin off your face!



Got totally covered but loved every second, got on a bit better from the inside of the track when I shot this dslr video:

http://youtu.be/S0341ZWJCJI


----------



## rpt (Jul 21, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> GuyF said:
> 
> 
> > Nice speedway shot, Paul. Hope you didn't get covered in shale - if you stand in the wrong spot, it'll take the skin off your face!
> ...


Great video!


----------



## ions (Jul 21, 2013)

Karting by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## GuyF (Jul 21, 2013)

rpt said:


> paul13walnut5 said:
> 
> 
> > GuyF said:
> ...



Liked the video, but what's with the thick border used throughout? I guess you maybe got covered in shale and had to wipe a wee spy-hole on the front of the lens 

Call me impressed.


----------



## Roo (Sep 19, 2013)

Love the pics. You seem to get great access  Here are some of mine from Melbourne.


----------



## Click (Sep 19, 2013)

Roo said:


> Love the pics. You seem to get great access  Here are some of mine from Melbourne.




Great shots Roo. Well done Sir!


----------



## Roo (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Roo (Sep 19, 2013)

and a couple more...


----------



## TexPhoto (Sep 21, 2013)

AU3E0892_tonemapped by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




REX_0897_tonemapped by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## tommy84 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi all,

here are a two of my shots from the last couple of years. The first one is 2007, the other one is from this year with the 1D3




20071021_MG_2743.jpg von Thomas_Roth auf Flickr




201307270D2G3164.jpg von Thomas_Roth auf Flickr


----------



## ions (Sep 25, 2013)

Drag Racing Plymouth, Cayuga Motor Speedway by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## markphoto (Sep 25, 2013)

Really like the second pic, looks like a tilt-shift but your Flickr page says a 400mm was used. How did you get this perspective? 



TexPhoto said:


> AU3E0892_tonemapped by RexPhoto91, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TexPhoto (Sep 25, 2013)

markphoto said:


> Really like the second pic, looks like a tilt-shift but your Flickr page says a 400mm was used. How did you get this perspective?



Thanks, glad you liked it. It's just a little photoshop. http://www.photoshopessentials.com/photo-effects/miniature-tilt-shift-cs6/

The miniature effect look works best with an overhead shot. In this case I am standing on a bridge over the drag strip. A platform that was damned hard to get up onto, and was kind of a boring place to shoot from.


----------



## CarlTN (Sep 25, 2013)

Great shots, all of you!


----------



## markphoto (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks for the info. We have a local drag strip near me in Cincinnati, Ohio, USA. Oh how I wish it had a "bridge" overlooking the drag strip like the one in your photo. Very unique perspective, especially for drag racing. 



TexPhoto said:


> markphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Really like the second pic, looks like a tilt-shift but your Flickr page says a 400mm was used. How did you get this perspective?
> ...


----------



## TexPhoto (Sep 26, 2013)

markphoto said:


> Thanks for the info. We have a local drag strip near me in Cincinnati, Ohio, USA. Oh how I wish it had a "bridge" overlooking the drag strip like the one in your photo. Very unique perspective, especially for drag racing.



This is in Puerto Rico, where there is plenty of rum and not much regard for safety. Not complaining, I pick up my photographers pass, and can kind of go where I want. My safety is up to me... I tried panning the cars at the finish line, and then realized 100-250mph hour cars are not the best panning subjects from 10 feet away. It is quite a rush when hey go by though. 

One weird thing about the bridge is the cars move and there is no sound. The sound takes so long to arrive the cars have moved 10 feet, you have to watch the tree.

I do run a movie through my head of a guy getting taken out by an engine block in a drag race in the states, early 80s I think.




AU3E1214_tonemapped by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------

